# how do you achieve this kind of look



## laurenvictoria (Aug 16, 2011)

idk how to get the actual image on here but heres the link

Live.Life.Love.Laugh.

i know obviously this must be a film camera, but how do you get this sort of effect on photoshop?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 16, 2011)

Turn down the contrast.


----------



## Peano (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think it's film. Looks more like cross processing in curves. Notice 
the histogram. The darkest shadows tones and brightest highlight tones 
are absent. That's done by flattening the curve a bit. Each channel is 
done a little differently to achieve the color cast. Check RGB values in 
the shadows and highlights, where you'd expect them to be neutral, and 
you'll find they're not neutral. That's a sure sign of cross-processing.


----------



## laurenvictoria (Aug 16, 2011)

i'm not really sure what all that means haha but im going to try and look into it more! thanks! yea maybe its not film


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 16, 2011)

Google and Youtube can be your friends


----------



## Peano (Aug 16, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> Google and Youtube can be your friends



Yes.


----------



## laurenvictoria (Aug 16, 2011)

yupp


----------



## dsquared (Aug 17, 2011)

Try out typing on google: ''vintage photo effects photoshop tutorial'' or just ''photo effects photoshop tutorial'' and you will find a bunch of sites for a great effects on your images (type without "s" on tutorial and you're going to get more results,and vintage effects are best for images like that)


----------



## Muct (Aug 17, 2011)

or you could just do what sparky said lmao...


480sparky said:


> Turn down the contrast.


----------



## Peano (Aug 18, 2011)

Muct said:


> or you could just do what sparky said lmao...





480sparky said:


> Turn down the contrast.



No, it isn't just contrast. Look at the elevated yellow and cyan values in the highlights, and elevated red in the shadows. It's a deliberate color cast.


----------



## KmH (Aug 18, 2011)

laurenvictoria said:


> idk how to get the actual image on here but heres the link


That's OK.

If you don't own the copyright, forum rules prohibit posting the photo. 

Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ See the 3rd, * down.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 18, 2011)

Peano said:


> Muct said:
> 
> 
> > or you could just do what sparky said lmao...
> ...



I wouldn't exactly consider 221:226:219 and 51:47:46 to have any particular color 'elevated'.  Those are 'pert near neutral grays.


----------



## Peano (Aug 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I wouldn't exactly consider 221:226:219 and 51:47:46 to have any particular color 'elevated'.  Those are 'pert near neutral grays.



Depends on your standards, which can be determined by your clients. If my clients CAN see a cast, they WILL see it. And if they DO see it, they will send the image back with a terse message that amounts to: _This ain't horse shoes or hand grenades, so "pretty near" won't cut it. Get it right._ 

This has taught me to pay attention to details. I find it easier to get the details right in the first place and not go through the "get it right" exercise. If you work in a less demanding environment, congratulations. Enjoy.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 18, 2011)

Peano said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't exactly consider 221:226:219 and 51:47:46 to have any particular color 'elevated'.  Those are 'pert near neutral grays.
> ...



Yet you had to use software to find it.


----------



## Peano (Aug 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Yet you had to use software to find it.



You're mistaken. I can see the red cast in those shadows. I had to use software to show the difference to people who don't see it.

If you consistently pay close attention to subtle color differences, you'll develop your ability to see those differences. On the other hand, if you consistently treat small differences as "pert near" right, your eye will become less sensitive to small differences.

I'm not suggesting that that's a bad thing. It depends on the market you work in. If you're going to work for people who know and see subtle differences, you have to develop your ability to see those differences. If you're just going to play on forums and process snapshots from the backyard, there's no need for that kind of precision. Just rock on and have fun. :lmao:


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 19, 2011)

Peano said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Yet you had to use software to find it.
> ...



OK, so who's to say those areas you pointed out are _supposed_ to be a neutral gray?  Perhaps they have that color already.


----------



## Peano (Aug 20, 2011)

480sparky said:


> OK, so who's to say those areas you pointed out are _supposed_ to be a neutral gray?  Perhaps they have that color already.



Perhaps they do. But the OP asked, "how do you get this sort of effect on photoshop?" I was showing her one way to do that.

Also, note that the darkest shadows in the image begin at about luminance level 45. That's part of the effect, and I doubt that the shadows were naturally that washed out. So the effect she's asking about concerns more than color.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 20, 2011)

Peano said:


> Perhaps they do. But the OP asked, "how do you get this sort of effect on photoshop?" I was showing her one way to do that.
> 
> Also, note that the darkest shadows in the image begin at about luminance level 45. That's part of the effect, and I doubt that the shadows were naturally that washed out. So the effect she's asking about concerns more than color.



So what 'method' are you providing?  Just make gray areas slightly off-color?


----------



## Peano (Aug 20, 2011)

480sparky said:


> So what 'method' are you providing?  Just make gray areas slightly off-color?



As I said earlier, it's cross-processing using curves. There are endless variations. Here are a couple:

ModelMayhem.com - What's the filtering technique?

ModelMayhem.com - Trying to figure out this filter...


----------



## bigheadkyle2 (Aug 20, 2011)

This isn't exactly the same but it's pretty close. I just ran an action I have that does what a few people have said, a curves adjustment layer. Here is the link because the picture uploader for this site is stupid.


michaels shoes retro.jpg Picture - Picture Box


----------

